# HELP!!!! - Memory Card problem



## burstintoflame81 (Jan 16, 2010)

One of my cards errored and it would not read it in the camera anymore. It said it must be formatted. When I put it on my computer, it brings up a bunch of older pictures that were on it before but not the new ones I just took. I had flipped through the pics on the LCD so I knew they were there. But the Canon folder on the card is empty now. Is there any software that can dig deeper to recover the files?? The card IS working but the files are missing. PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Jan 16, 2010)

I just googled it and found this you can give it a shot but ive never tried it before. Good luck! 

SD Card Recovery - Card Recovery Tutorial


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks. Anyone else have any recommendations please let me know.


----------



## KmH (Jan 16, 2010)

It is accepted practice to re-format your memory card in the camera after each download has been verified.

I always use a card reader and not the USB cable that came with the camera. Once the images have uploaded to the computer I open the file the images were uploaded to and visually verify there were no upload problems with any of the images.

My upload procedure automatically backs up the upload.

The memory card then goes back into the camera and gets re-formatted, right then. I never make new images on an unformatted card containing older images.

As far as recovering now, visit the web site of the company that made your memory card and download their recovery software.


----------



## Vicelord John (Jan 16, 2010)

KmH said:


> It is accepted practice to re-format your memory card in the camera after each download has been verified.


 This


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Jan 16, 2010)

What do you guys use to backup you're library? I am thinking about getting an external hard drive just for my photos.


----------



## Vicelord John (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a Western Digital MyBook 1TB. I got it at Best Buy for $119 and just plugged it in and started using it. No formatting or install was necessary. My Aperture library is automatically backed up to this drive.


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks. I didn't even think to re-format each time. Thats a good tip. I actually thought the card was empty but forgot it had some stuff on it. I am using a program now that so far has recovered about 1/3 of the pics. A few revovered as .CR2 files but will not display or work, so I assume those are corrupted and screwed permanantly. I didn't think to check the manufacturers site. Thanks again guys.


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a internal 750gb hard drive in addition to my 320GB that windows is on. I usually keep photo copies on both drives and am trying to get in the habit of burning a couple DVDs as needed. These were wedding pics that I shot today. I did the couple and family pics prior to the wedding ( instead of in the middle ) and swapped 16gb cards just incase something like this happened. I had 2 cameras to shoot the ceremony. One long telephoto and one with 16-50mm. ( this is the one that got messed up. ) It also had the cake cutting shots on it.  Its family and I was shooting for free, but its still important to them.


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Jan 16, 2010)

WOOHOOOOOO!!!!!! I recovered them all. This program sucks though and charges you for like credits to recover "X" amount of space in blocks. $50 for 10gb. I would have tried to find a fully functional buy one time program but this trial version found the files and I could careless at this point as long as I get the files.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Jan 16, 2010)

The one I posted?


----------



## KmH (Jan 16, 2010)

I have 2 TB of external storage, partitioned as 4, 500GB drives. I also backup my entire system to DVD weekly, and the DVD's are stored off site.

Just before Christmas Wal-Mart Online had 1 TB, Western Digital My Book drives for $69 each. I just checked Wal-Marts web site and it doesn't look like they are offering them anymore.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow I would have loved to have got one of those for $69 each! Ill have to be on the lookout for a good deal.


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Jan 16, 2010)

Darkhunter139 said:


> The one I posted?


 

No, I had searched and found one prior to you posting. I figured if that didn't work, I would try the one you posted next. It took so long to read the card that I just went with it.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Sep 21, 2012)

> What do you guys use to backup you're library? I am thinking about getting an external hard drive just for my photos.



In addition to a 1 TB external drive that I can access anytime, I also use long term cloud storage.  hard drives have a habit of failing, so...to the cloud!  It's really cheap if you use it just for backup.

Amazon Glacier


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 27, 2012)

Cloud storage is basically uploading your files to an on-line server.  They typically have far better back-up systems than the average Joe or Jane Sixpack.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Sep 28, 2012)

It changes from site to site, and what exactly you are using it for.  Glacier is built for long term storage that you don't access often (backup).  I think it's about $10 per month for a terabyte.  If you want active storage it will cost a more.  The big advantage of most clouds is that the company has redundant systems, so you should never lose data.


----------



## Unit1Evangelion (Oct 11, 2012)

I do have a similar problem. 2 years ago in Afghanistan, my portable hard drive failed from dmg that was taken during a trip. I used a recovery software that is used to recover government documents and did it several times. However, the outcome was the same every time  More than half of the files are corrupted. Though they are the same size as what they were if they weren't. I also have a bunch of videos as well. Is there a way to repair them? I already replaced the hard drive since it was under warranty. I would really like to recover these since they have some important pictures. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## KmH (Jun 4, 2013)

Anti-photo-recovery-software SPAM closure.


----------

